# PACE/NCEA June 21-23 Foxboro



## SinePari

PACE is hosting this year's National Criminal Enforcement Association's summer conference in Foxboro June 21, 22, 23. Great class, hope to see everyone there! Check websites for updates soon. If you've never been, you'll never know!

www.pace-ma.org
www.ncea314.com


----------



## Deuce

You an instructor this year? And just how many beas do you have??


----------



## Deuce

Deuce said:


> And just how many *beas* do you have??


derrrr..










I meant


----------



## GD

SinePari said:


> PACE is hosting this year's National Criminal Enforcement Association's summer conference in Foxboro June 21, 22, 23. Great class, hope to see everyone there! Check websites for updates soon. If you've never been, you'll never know!
> 
> www.pace-ma.org
> www.ncea314.com


June 27-29, 2011........

I want to go but the website says its in Texas...........:banghead:


----------



## kwflatbed

GD said:


> June 27-29, 2011........
> 
> I want to go but the website says its in Texas...........:banghead:


It's not in TX P.A.C.E. Pro Active Criminal Enforcement


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> Wonder how many sheriff's deputies will infiltrate this one?
> 
> (You're welcome snippa !!)


The Constable from Canada that's giving the K9 demonstration will give the Humphries false hope that they're invited to the ball.


----------



## SinePari

June 22-24

http://www.ncea314.com/images/events/pdf/NCEA-PACEFLIER.pdf


----------



## GD

kwflatbed said:


> It's not in TX P.A.C.E. Pro Active Criminal Enforcement


Got it...........thanks.


----------



## SinePari

Those attending should also attend the hospitality/networking after the class.


----------



## pace2010

*Ncea/pace 2011*

Some of the best training around. Foxboro 6/22-6/24/11 Check out NCEA - Make Payment


----------



## pace2010

*Ncea/ pace 2011*

check out www.ncea314.com for further details. Great class with hands on training!!!


----------

